
Improving Airflow UI Security - aetneerg
https://wecode.wepay.com/posts/improving-airflow-ui-security
======
tedmiston
The addition of RBAC is so critical to making Airflow truly support a multi-
user setup where not everyone with login access can modify and delete things.
I'm really excited for this feature in the next version of Airflow.

